# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  Floured bacon

## kappydell

With all the drooling (mine included) over bacon in its many glorious manifestations, I have not yet read one person who dredges it in flour before frying it.  I read about it somewhere as a child, and tried it as a grown up.  It minimized shrinkage, and takes on a delightful 'crust' on top of the bacon crunch.  I guess because it holds more of the 'grease' but...!!!  Cardiologists aside, something you might want to try when feeling that bacon fever attack.  Besides, in a survival situation, you won't want to miss that fat or throw it away (although I usually use mine to make biscuits).  
Anyway, something different to try, and lots easier than deep-frying it.

----------


## Rick

About the only thing I ever dredge in flour was side pork. Mmmm. But that does sound mighty good.

----------


## kyratshooter

Personally, I would rather use the flour and grease to make gravy and pour it over the whole mess of whatever you cooked alongside the bacon.

Gravy, much like the blood of Jesus, covers a multitude of sins!

----------


## kappydell

> Personally, I would rather use the flour and grease to make gravy and pour it over the whole mess of whatever you cooked alongside the bacon.
> 
> Gravy, much like the blood of Jesus, covers a multitude of sins!


Ahh, a gravy lover like my dear husband!  He always said he would eat an old shoe if I served it with homemade bread & lots of gravy!  He was a true peasant gourmet.

----------


## Manwithnoname

> Ahh, a gravy lover like my dear husband!  He always said he would eat an old shoe if I served it with homemade bread & lots of gravy!  He was a true peasant gourmet.


Here gravy is its own food group  :Smile:

----------

